# Razer Diamondback 3G



## Frederik S (Sep 23, 2007)

After a long wait the Razer Diamondback Mouse is back on the market. The new version is dubbed Diamondback 3G and features Razer's famous 3G infrared sensor for bargain price of $49.99. Other than the sensor there are only a few changes to the design, so can it live up to the expectations?

*Show full review*


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 27, 2007)

As always a top notch review. Im kind of surprised by the leaner driver offering, as well as the sensor placement. Ive tried some of the Razer mice out in stores and I can tell you, along with logitech and maybe a MS mouse or two, they are some of the most comfortable and best performing mice out there.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice review, I just love Razer mice, Im going to get a new one soon, it could possibly be one of these


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 28, 2007)

Well....nothing beats the G5........


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 28, 2007)

The diamondback is a nice mouse.
Of course far superior performance than the standard mouse.

But I still preffer my Logitech MX518/G3 mouse which is the competitor to the Diamondback in performance, just shaped different and has more wieght.

Razor diamondback for the light weight.
Logitech MX1518/G3 mouse for the heavy weight.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 28, 2007)

VulkanBros said:


> Well....nothing beats the G5........



Each to their own m8.  I prefer Razer mice personally


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 28, 2007)

Whats the best RAZER mice now ? I have the copperhead and i think its very nice but is that 3G sensor thing better ?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 28, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> Whats the best RAZER mice now ? I have the copperhead and i think its very nice but is that 3G sensor thing better ?



The best Razer mouse atm is the DeathAdder


----------



## Frederik S (Sep 28, 2007)

The Diamondback 3G and DeathAdder have the same sensor. So they perform equally well, the best mouse for you depends on what shape you like. I prefer the DeathAdder because it has a wider body, but it's really up to your personal preferrence.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 28, 2007)

But the Diamondback 3G has 1800DPI while the copperhead has 2000DPI....


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Sep 28, 2007)

the mouse looks great and reading about the performance its seems a really good buy. yeah its symmetrical but that i think can be debated against. My MS mouse is the same but still i cant use it in my left hand it has to be the right, its the same with any other mouse for that matter, but i wont diss them totally, it is a good mouse and i would want one but i think my MS mouse has got to stay at the moment.


----------



## Frederik S (Sep 28, 2007)

#10 1800 DPI is more than enough resolution even for extreme high sensitivity gamers. Besides that you can't feel a difference of the 200 DPI. Most high sensitivity gamers don't utilize any more than 1000 DPI so 1800 DPI should be more than enough.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 29, 2007)

The more the better is what i say


----------



## waspman3372 (Sep 30, 2007)

*last year I got...*

The Razer Diamondback and Im loving it.Course Ive got the noen blue theme going so I also picked up the SAITEK Blue keyboard as well.Both were major editions and well built on both ends.For me the idea of staying up gaming,whatever without having another light in the house just made sense.I did see the new Diamonback with the black all over it didnt like it but thats only my opinion.                                            WASPMAN


----------



## PimpUigi (Oct 2, 2007)

Now let's just hope Razer adds 400 dpi, 500, and 1000 hz options, and advanced button assignments (like previous track, and next track) to the mouse drivers.

The mouse is really comfortable, and having the entire top made of non stick rubber is a real bonus to anyone who used to own a Diamondback.


----------

